# Toro power shift info needed



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Looking at a used 824 power shift. It's a 1992 model. Seller says he got a new one and has this since new. This being my 3rd snowblower of this season I'm not sure what I should check on it. I've never had one of these and hoping for some advice on the areas of failure on these. Guys asking $450. I think it's too much but we have had a rough winter so I'm hoping he'll be more reasonable when I look at it.


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's two pics


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

It looks like that is a Powerthrow, not a Powershift.

I am not familiar with this model but I am sure someone here will chime in with info for you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just my opinion but that's a bit high for a PowerThrow but it's likely due to everything in your area getting grabbed up.

I'm only 99% sure but from the picture and my magnifier it's not a PowerShift.
If you already have something I'd pass on this one until the seller comes down on the advertised price or you run across a PowerShift or something you really want.

Lots of nice 824's out there for a lot less.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Slap me, in the second picture it's definitely a Power Throw.
I'm thinking $250 or less ?? In my area it'd likely go for under $200 as we've had no snow and there are a glut of used on Craigslist.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Slap me, in the second picture it's definitely a Power Throw.
> I'm thinking $250 or less ?? In my area it'd likely go for under $200 as we've had no snow and there are a glut of used on Craigslist.


I've been surfing CL just for fun. still a lot available, despite all the snow, I'm thinking some folks have upgraded or something because lots of used and not too bad machines in MA/ NH area Cl.

I'd keep lookin'


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH that is not a POWERSHIFT


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

even though its a powerthrow its not a bad machine and it has electric start. I would have gotten one if my powershift had not come up on CL


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks I'll keep looking. There's a snapper 724 cheap at 250 but that is it around here. The next toro is priced at 695. I think winter is over and I don't have a machine I'm seling mine tomorrow. Maybe I'll expand my search area a little


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Even this with a busted gearbox is $275



Toro 924 Power shift snow blower
http://worcester.craigslist.org/for/4891826205.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In your shoes I'd just keep looking as you have all summer to look around and find something you like for a good price.


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

What do you guys think about this? Says trans is bad and no engine or pulley. So if have to find an engine and pulley and is there really a transmission on these or is it a drive wheel rubber disc?



Toro Power shift 824
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/4913188907.html


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

PK778 said:


> Even this with a busted gearbox is $275
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 keep looking a powerthrow or powershift might show up for $250 or so, might get lucky like i did and find a nice one for $100


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's an actual transmission.


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's an actual transmission.


How complicated or common are the failures? I'm confident I could find an engine to pop on it even if it comes off another junker. I just don't know about the trans. $100 seems cheap, what are your thoughts.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

There used to be a used PS 824 trans on ebay, and the seller was asking $200 plus shipping. I don't see it anymore, so you may be hard pressed to find one since they are NLA. Plus a complete engine with pulleys would be likely $150. Now you're up to the $450 the first machine you posted.

If you were close by, you could have a PS 824 or 924 for $250 all day long in my area. People can't give them away with the lousy snowfall we've had this winter.


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

What state are you in? I don't mind a project but I'd rather spend $200 on a working machine and just park it in the shed and not have to worry about it. Craftsmans go for 400 around here in fact I sold mine a month ago when the handle broke for that. If blew snow like mad though it would blow slush 30 feet. I did the impeller rubber to it. I don't weld or I woulda kept it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I would pass on it unless you get it for 25-30$ and you already have a working blower.
It's a project at best and needing an engine and trans it's barely good for parts other than the tires. IMHO I don't want to see any good machine scrapped but some times they reach a point where it doesn't make sense to try and save it. Especially if it's going to be your only machine.

Better to get the $200 running machine and then tinker with it over the summer checking out the adjustments, belts and maybe needing to replace the axle shaft or auger shaft bushing or two.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm a little jaded as I stole my 1332 PS for $310 and there is an 824 four hours away thats $165 asking. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...nks-section/37713-powershift-4-sale-wisc.html


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

I should just hire a plow. Maybe I'll do that.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

They are getting crazy $$ around here now for blowers of any brand. I did see a good deal on a gilson a few day's ago. I think it was the worc craigs list


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

69ariens said:


> They are getting crazy $$ around here now for blowers of any brand. I did see a good deal on a gilson a few day's ago. I think it was the worc craigs list


 THAT is because of all the snow you got this year.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

PK778 said:


> Even this with a busted gearbox is $275
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I doubt the trans is shot. it is more than likely out of adjustment. that looks to be a well kept machine. for the price. go look at it and see.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

like I have said here a thousand times over. if is a POWERSHIFT I CAN FIX IT. they are all I do. and I DO THAT VOODOO SO BLOODY WELL.


----------



## PK778 (Feb 12, 2015)

He sold it. I found a snapper 824. It's unbelievable I've never seen a snowblower move snow like this. I have questions should I start a new thread in the snapper forum or ask here?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You already have one going on a Snapper you were interested in. Do you have a different one you have questions on ?? If so, post it under Snapper.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snapper-snowblowers/49025-i724-info.html


----------

